# JimDandy Electric Butter Churn jar.



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 21, 2011)

I just found a 5 gallon or so jar that has thhe words embosswed "For Use With JimDandy Electric Churn Made By Alabama manufacturing CO. Birmingham ALa." in a old shed. On the bottom it has the word Duraglas in embossing and below that the number b7 with the logo and a 7 to the right of that, plus a number 2 below the logo, in the middle.


----------



## epackage (Jun 21, 2011)

complete one looks like this JCF.....

 http://lakeland.craigslist.org/atq/2400811136.html


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 21, 2011)

How much will it be worth without the electric moter part?


----------



## epackage (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't imagine much value unless you find someone looking for that specific piece IMHO


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 22, 2011)

What year is this jar from? 
 1950s or before that?  The bottom is very thick and the whole thing is mice and heavy.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Jet Coaster Fan
> 
> What year is this jar from?
> 1950s or before that?  The bottom is very thick and the whole thing is mice and heavy.


 
 The whole thing is mice? You really have a problem, then. Those mice can be dangerous...[][][][]


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jun 22, 2011)

I ment "nice" and heavy.


----------



## epackage (Jun 22, 2011)

from that motor i'd say late 40's thru late 50's maybe, I'm no expert...Keep man eye on this one on e-bay and you'll see if there's any interest... http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ft_pUHv79bIJ:cgi.ebay.com/OLD-5-Gal-Glass-Gem-Dandy-Elec-Butter-Churn-Alabama-MFG-/370520888006%3Fpt%3DLH_DefaultDomain_0%26hash%3Ditem5644c412c6+%22Alabama+manufacturing+CO.+Birmingham+ALa%22&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jan 7, 2012)

The antique dealer that I buy bottles from says this jar is worth up to 100 dollars and it is a rare bottle.   The more common ones are the smaller counter top jars.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is the picture, finally.


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2013)

They're all over the place price wise...

 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=gem+dandy+electr&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc


----------

